# Where do you keep your Manuals?



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Well, I was re-organizing my manuals in order of importance, and was wondering is there a better way to keep my manuals?

I currently use this plastic place holder, that holds papers. And was interested to know what other people do for there manuals?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I just throw 'em in a folder and stick them in a file cabinet drawer. Not really filed, just in there :bigsmile:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Chuck them in a box in a storage cabinet! It's great fun going through them all, to try and find the one you want!.:bigsmile:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

In a big box on the top shelf of a closet. Always have to go through all of them to find the right one.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a big filing cabinet in the basement that I keep all my manuals in I still have manual for my ghetoblaster I bought in 1987!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

In my night stand drawer... been there since day one, but I think with the new HT room, I will keep them in the room behind the equipment cabinet.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I have a folder, but I usually am able to find them online just about as quickly, so I start there.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Manuals? Real HT men don't need no stinkin' manuals:bigsmile:


----------



## Jeff Aguilar (Apr 11, 2006)

Since I keep all my boxes for the equipment, they are put back into the boxes once it is all setup. That way, I can always find them. With our RPTV, I printed off a huge manual with tweaks and that is actually in a binder on my bookcase next to the TV. I have found that I refer to it quite a bit, so it is nice to have it right next to my TV, plus I didn't keep that box!


----------



## thirsty ear (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a closed cabinet in my room where I put all my extra cables, wires and extra remotes (or push buttons as I call them). In the cabinet just above the wires is a shelf that I stack all my manuals. I also try to down load all the same manuals I can on my computer. I have just about every manual on my computer in a folder where I can get to quickly.


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

Keep all of mine in a drawer. Of course I have never gone through them to throw the old ones away so there is manuals on everything from my first tv to my plasma to my washer and dryer... I like the idea of downloading manuals onto my computer, I did that for my car but never even thought about it for HT.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

interesting, where do you usually search? Just google it? or a specific site you use to get your manuals?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

the_rookie said:


> interesting, where do you usually search? Just google it? or a specific site you use to get your manuals?


Best and cheap place to start is the manufacturer website ....there's some sites that charge for manuals.

BTW, I keep all manuals in a plastic storage box, but car manuals stays in the car :bigsmile:


----------



## thirsty ear (Mar 24, 2009)

Ya the manufactures web site is the best place to get manuals. I actually have most of the manuals on my computer months and even years before I buy the same product. I download the manuals to aid in my research in comparing products. Which means I have more manuals of the stuff I don’t own then of the stuff I do own. I just put those ones into another folder. I have even thought of scanning some of the really old speaker manuals I have that are not available online.


----------



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

the_rookie said:


> interesting, where do you usually search? Just google it? or a specific site you use to get your manuals?


There is a site called safemanuals.com where you can find all kinds of manuals. I was given an older BOSE Lifestyle 25 and low and behold the site not only had that manual but most of the manuals for the BOSE Lifestyle systems. 

They also have manuals for all kinds of other appliances, and the downloads are free!

As for storing, pretty simple, in a folder labeled HT Manuals in your filing cabinet. :reading:


----------



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

I keep all my manuals in one HUGE heavy duty zip lock baggie. I might have to upgrade to a second baggie now as that one is pretty full  That way, I know exactly where to look if I ever need to refer to one. BTW, I also download the electronic versions (usually available on the manufacturer's site) and store them in a folder in "My Documents" on my computer for easy access. Most of the time I refer to the ones on my computer - easier, faster and I don't have to mess around with leafing through pages and messing up my minty hard copies :bigsmile:


----------



## XxxBERRYxxX (Sep 13, 2007)

I usually look for the manual online in a PDF file and just download it so I know I've always got one on my computer. That way it takes up zero space in a drawer.


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

I typically store them in the same place that many of the previous posters keep there's. That is, in a file organizer where I keep my other files. 

I plan to change this however and use a different system. Rather, I just plan on taking all my manuals, and placing them in a separate box organizer where only manuals for audio equipment reside. I find that my audio equipment may have accessories I may need to keep along with the manual.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

I keep all my manuals in the recycle bin....and the garbage company keeps taking them....:joke:

Yeah...anyway count me as one more who keeps only an electronic copy.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Mine are all filed in a file cabinet, but as many mentioned here, I usually go for an electronic copy (sometimes they have updates to the manuals which helps). If I 'have' to, I pull them from the files (can't remember the last time I did that :bigsmile:


----------



## Rex (Aug 14, 2007)

I have manuals for almost everything I own, from Cars to Blenders to Audio and Video equipment, as PDF files. I keep them in a folder, with subfolders for the various technology. The great thing about having them all online is they are also searchable. Far too many manuals have very limited indexes, and I find the electronic version superior. As to the paper versions, they're in a box next to the boxes that contain my old VHS, CD, and DVD cases.


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

I keep the hard copy in a filing cabinet with folders for each individual piece. I keep the manual and all the paperwork together. I get an electronic copy and burn a CD and put the CD in there too. I also put a copy on my computer. If there are pictures on the manufactures website I'll pull down a copy. I've printed out copies of the pictures when I have to play with the wiring and cables in my Entertainment center. I usually have to poke my head in from the front and I have very little clearance to see what I'm doing so a picture with the labels allows me to attach via touch.

-john


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

Mostly in the spare kitchen cupboard unless I can find pdf file versions of the user manual for additional back-up.


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

I put mine in the safe place my other important paper work is kept. That way I have it available to give to the new owner if I sell something.


----------



## cielo_wii (Sep 15, 2009)

just put in my drawer... so that if i need those files,,,
i can easily locate where they are...


----------



## cielo_wii (Sep 15, 2009)

but sometimes,,, i just throw it there,,,
on no particular places... hehehe...


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

I go the manufacturer's website and get the pdf version. It's very convenient to have all of my manuals electronically in one folder.

I usually get the pdf while I'm waiting for the new gear to be delivered, and I have read it all before the postman arrives!


----------



## StereoClarity (Apr 22, 2008)

I keep them under the couch. That way when I'm on the couch I don't have to go far to find them.


----------



## soundoff (Oct 3, 2007)

hardcopies are in a file folder hanging in a file cabinet.

However, recently I started to download them and store the electronic file on a flash drive.

Can't say how many times friends have asked me to hook up their system and the first thing I ask is "where is the manual" and I get that look.....

It would be nice for companies to invest in a technical writer to review these documents before they are published. Sure most people who visit the shack can probably decode them but the average best buy guy won't have a clue, if you can get them to even use it in the first place.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Mine go into my file cabinet where all important documents go. They usually stay completely sealed in the nice plastic they usually come in, to boot.


----------



## seattle_ice (Jul 12, 2006)

Jeff Aguilar said:


> Since I keep all my boxes for the equipment, they are put back into the boxes once it is all setup. That way, I can always find them. With our RPTV, I printed off a huge manual with tweaks and that is actually in a binder on my bookcase next to the TV. I have found that I refer to it quite a bit, so it is nice to have it right next to my TV, plus I didn't keep that box!


Holy big barkin boxes Batman! If I did this for all my computer/elctronics/speaker building products I would need another house to store them.

I have a very large drawer in my kitchen that houses all the manuals, replacement filters, etc. for everything in the house.


----------



## hemster (Dec 13, 2008)

Like most people here, mine are in a box, separated by type. So all major appliances (fridge, stove, dishwasher etc.) are in one area and all electronics are in another. I thought this would help when looking for a specific manual. However I still end up rifling through them all as I have sooo many and if course, the one I want is the last one I find!


----------



## StereoClarity (Apr 22, 2008)

soundoff said:


> However, recently I started to download them and store the electronic file on a flash drive.


That's a really smart move. Half the time stuff goes missing it's not because I'VE moved it but rather someone else. I think a digital copy is worth tracking down for most stuff.


----------



## chadcummings (Apr 26, 2008)

Manuals!? What are those for.


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

hjones4841 said:


> Manuals? Real HT men don't need no stinkin' manuals:bigsmile:



Beat me to it. lol

So nobody else keeps all their HT manuals in a redrope folder next to their sofa?


----------



## soundoff (Oct 3, 2007)

JimP said:


> Beat me to it. lol
> 
> So nobody else keeps all their HT manuals in a redrope folder next to their sofa?


one word: children 

Nope can't leave them lying around anymore


----------



## Steve. (Oct 26, 2007)

I keep manuals and receipts in a file cabinet, although most manuals are in a folder in my PC for quick reference. My TV actually came with a USB memory stick and no hard copy of the manual.


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

my manuals live a very solidary life in a large pile which has been shoved into a massive drawer, the pile has overgrown the drawer and now has taken over the neighboring drawer as well

next stop, the closet


----------



## goose (Sep 5, 2007)

I keep mine in my desk.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL. I just keep them in my drawers. There must be over hundred of them. 

* Most of the time, if I need to have a look, it's just quicker to get them on-line. :bigsmile:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

PDFs............ on my laptop!


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Not only are they in my filing cabinet, not only do I now have enough that I need not one but four folders for them, but they're alphabetized by MFR for easy location.


----------



## mademperor (Jan 5, 2010)

I save them to my file server. (oh wait, you are refering to the paper versions lol)


----------



## oposky2006 (Jan 4, 2010)

i always put in a box


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Mine are stored in a folder in my desk -- Gadzoox there are a lot of them. I have everything from my receiver to my mixer in there. And a LOT of the manuals are for equipment I don't even have anymore.

And I download a copy of the PDF to both my home and work computer.


----------



## Hermit (Dec 1, 2007)

Medium ring binder for the primary equipment. Attach a thin extension to the spine and punch the holes in the extension. Easy to grab when needed, fun to let some people thumb thru it, nothing gets lost anymore, and easy to put away. Filing cabinet for the archives.


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

I bought a 3 inches ring binder, avery dividers and protective sheet. Then filed every manual on its one protective sheet and use the divider to classified them all


----------



## neginfluence04 (Jan 8, 2010)

I keep all mine along with the factory remotes in the original plastic and they are collecting dust in my desk


----------



## motrix (Jan 7, 2010)

usually all my household appliances etc are all in a folder filed away in a file cabinet in the office. however all my home theater manuals are in a cabinet/bookshelf along with all the original remotes in my family/HT room for easy access if i ever need them.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Mine are all placed in plastic files and stored away in draws...until needed :sweat:


----------

